# 5.9 Cummins no start



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So I was cutting some second cutting today. Owner asked me to cut a field I have never cut for hay before. Previously it was bush hogged. Looked pretty thick, so I got it started. I noticed that the clippings from previous bush hogging were really bad, but it didn't bother me since it was going to be baled as mushroom hay. However, the clippings were blowing from front mower into engine compartment and clogging radiator. Engine got a little toasty. Up in the lower part of red zone, very briefly in upper red zone, so I shut off mower and reduced RPM.
Temps dropped within a minute. Once in normal range, I shut her down and blew out the radiator. Restarted and everything was fine. 
Started to get hot again after the clippings got into radiator about 20 min later and I shut it down same procedure as above. Blew out radiator. Went to restart. Cranks, but won't fire. I see nothing abnormal.

Any ideas? Engine ran beautifully before this happened.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Could the trash have plugged your air intake?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I checked that.
Outer air cleaner was ok. Inner is spotless.
Oil level is fine. 
I see nothing out of place.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Electric fuel shutoff? Fuse?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I wonder if the thing "vapor locked" due to all the heat? I had an issue this summer with a tractor that lost power and died on a REALLY hot day under full load. I went to get tools, and by the time I got back it had cooled down. I bled the filters, and it fired right back up.

Crank it over, is there smoke out the exhaust?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Cranks great. No smoke. I'll be back there at sunrise to try again. 
Have a trusted mechanic available 
As luck would have it, my son told me our pickup has white smoke and raw fuel smell pouring out of tailpipe, too.

Gonna be a heck of a day tomorrow....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Which pump is on this motor? A P or VP?

If its the electronic version a bad crank sensor can cause a no start sometimes. Had a bad one in mine when i first bought it, if the check engine light came on don't shut it off till its home.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

If you have the Bosch P-pump it sounds like the pull in coil is either bad or not getting power. If the hold in coil is not working the engine will fire and die. The quick way to check would be to wire the fuel pump lever (engine side of the pump, toward the rear of pump) open. If the engine will run normally, you have a solenoid problem. IF the shut off is wired open engine will not shut off with the key. A picture of the pump would tell us which pump it is.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

You could have bumped a wire somewhere when you were blowing out the radiator.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Engine doesn't fire & die.
It just cranks with the battery. No coughing, no sputtering, no smoke, no anything. 
Heading over to it now.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

No smoke=no fuel. Either there is air in the system of something electrical happened with the fuel shutoff...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Fuel shut off solenoid plug wasn't fully connected. Took a zip tie to get her snorting again.
On edit: sweetest sounding engine I've ever owned.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Well, that was about as easy as it comes...I always hate when you spend a night/day worrying only to find out it could have been fixed the day before in 5 minutes..


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

PaMike said:


> Well, that was about as easy as it comes...I always hate when you spend a night/day worrying only to find out it could have been fixed the day before in 5 minutes..


Ah, ...................... but the positive is it was 'cheap' on the buying parts part. 

Larry


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

r82230 said:


> Ah, ...................... but the positive is it was 'cheap' on the buying parts part.
> 
> Larry


Probably the cheapest parts ever....1) 10" zip tie.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> Probably the cheapest parts ever....1) 10" zip tie.


What??????? You didn't have any bread ties left and had to use an 'expensive' zip tie. Must be a 'rich' farmer. :lol:

Larry


----------

